# تعريف بالتقنية الحيوية



## ربيع عاطر (17 مايو 2009)

التقانة الحيوية هي ترجمة مصطلح Biotechnology أي استخدام تطبيقات تكنولوجية حديثة في معالجة الكائنات الحية .

 

تعريفها في المجمل هو : التعامل مع الكائنات الحية (كائنات دقيقة - نباتات - حيوانات ) على المستوى الخلوى و تحت الخلوي من أجل تحقيق أقصى استفادة منها صناعيًا و زراعيًا و بالتالي إقتصاديًا وذلك عن طريق تحسين خواصها وصفاتها الوراثية . 


وهذا الكلام بالنسبة لكل الكائنات الحية عدا الانسان لأن الوضع يختلف نسبيًا بالنسبة للبشر لأنهم المستفيدين و ليس المستفاد منهم.


الفرع يركز على دراسة الجانب الجينومي للكائن و على طرق و تقنيات نقل الجينات من كائن إلى أخر لتعديل صفة ما أو تحسين عيب.




استُعمل مصطلح التقانة الحيوية لأول مرة من قبل الاقتصادي الزراعي المجري كارل إيركي سنة 1919 ليعني به "كل خطوط العمل المؤدية إلى منتجات، ابتداءً من المواد الأولية بمساعدة كائنات حية"[1].


توسع التعريف مؤخراً ليشمل إنتاج مواد بمساعدة كائنات حية كالأنزيمات والكتلة الحيوية، ثم تم تضييق التعريف ليركز على تقانات جديدة بدلاً من عمليات الإنتاج التقليدية. 

مؤخراً، بدأت بعض التقانات الحيوية تستغني عن الكائنات الحية مثلما في تقنية مصفوفة دنا صغيرة DNA microarray أو تقنية العناصر المشعة.





تطبيقات هندسة التقانات الحيوية: 

البشر 
:28:العلاج الجيني بالانجليزية : Gene therapy أي معالجة الأمراض الوراثية في البشر باستخدام التكنولوجية الحيوية في نقل و تعديل الجينات .
 

:28:إمكانية زرع أعضاء جديدة باستخدام المحتوى الوراثي لخلية المريض بدلا من أن أنقل له عضو من متبرع أو من ميت.


:28:إنتاج أدوية خاصة بالمحتوى الجيني للفرد (بالإنجليزية: pharmacogenomics) أو ما يعرف بعلم الصيدلة الجيني.

 

:28:التعامل في قضايا إثبات النسب و في الطب الشرعى بوحدات الـDNA و فحوصات ما قبل الزواج لمعرفة احتمالية الإصابة بالأمراض في الأجيال القادمة.


:28:في الجانب الجنائي من حيث الكشف عن الجرائم عن طريق البصمة الوراثية. 

 

الكائنات الدقيقة 
تستخدم الكائنات الدقيقة (خاصة البكتريا و الفيروسات) على نطاق واسع في الهندسة التقنية الحيوية على سبيل المثال:

:30:إنتاج الانسولين البشري(humo insulin)

:30:استخدام البكتريا في إنتاج الأسمدة الحيوية(bio fertilizers) بدلاً من استخدام الأسمدة الكيماوية.


:30:في تنقية المياه.


:30:التخلص من المخلفات العضوية.

:30:تصنيع المركبات الكيميائية المستخدمة في العقاقير.

:30:استخدام الكائن الدقيق كناقل لبعض الجينات التى تحمل الصفات المرغوبة. 

 

النباتات 
على الصعيد الزراعي فتح مجال التقانات الحيوية أفاقًا واسعة جداً في الإنتاج النباتي.

:28:إمكانية نقل جينات بعض الصفات المرغوبة (مثل تحمل درجة الحرارة و نقص المياه من نباتات صحراوية) إلى نباتات أخرى.


:28: التحكم في أحجام و أشكال الثمار و النباتات بشكل عام (زيادة الحجم و تغيير اللون و الشكل حسب الرغبة).


:28:إمكانية رفع القيمة الغذائية لمحصول ما بإضافة بعد الصفات الوراثية من محاصيل أخرى .


:28:مضاعفة كميات المحاصيل الناتجة و اختزال الوقت اللازم للنمو وبالتالي المساعدة على القضاء على المجاعات و ارتفاع أسعار الغذاء.

:28:إنتاج وقود حيوي.


----------



## ربيع عاطر (27 مايو 2009)

التقنية الحيوية هي مجمل التقانات التي تتناول استخدام كائنات حية أو مكوناتها تحت الخلوية بغرض إنتاج أو تحوير أو تطوير منتجات ذات قيمة وفائدة للإنسان، ويتحقق ذلك عن طريق دمج عدد من المجالات العلمية مثل علم الأحياء الدقيقة والكيمياء الحيوية والوراثة وعلم الأحياء الجزيئي والكيمياء والهندسة الكيميائية، وتعتبر الهندسة الوراثية أحد أهم فروع التقنية الحيوية والتي تختص بالتقنيات والأساليب التي يمكن عن طريقها إعادة تشكيل المادة الوراثية(dna) بحذف أو إضافة أجزاء منها وذلك بهدف تغيير التركيب الوراثي للكائن الحي لإنتاج صفات وراثية جديدة ومحسنة. 

ويتوقع بمشيئة الله أن تساهم تطبيقات التقنية الحيوية في تذليل العقبات أمام العديد من التطبيقات الصحية المتعلقة بالرعاية الطبية و كذلك في الإنتاج الزراعي والحيواني والصناعي ، كما يتوقع أن تساهم في تقديم الحلول العملية لكثير من المشاكل البيئية مثل التخلص من الملوثات البيئية وإعادة تدوير المخلفات ومعالجة مياه الصرف الصحي وإعادة استخدامها.​​ومن هذا المنطلق سعت وتسعى كثير من الدول المتقدمة والنامية الى وضع خطط استراتيجية قريبة وبعيدة المدى لخوض غمار هذه التقنية وتحصيل أكبر قدر من فوائدها الإقتصادية ، الصحية ، الزراعية ، والبيئية ؛ فعلى سبيل المثال نشرت كوريا وكندا في الآونة الأخيرة خططها بعيدة المدى للإستفادة القصوى من التقانات الحيوية والتي يفترض أن يكون لها أثرها على الإقتصاد الوطني لتلك البلدان. 

وفي الولايات المتحدة الأمريكية خصص معهد الصحة الوطني بمفرده مبلغ وقدره 6.281 بليون دولار لأبحاث التقانات الحيوية الصحية وقد قفز عدد الشركات الأمريكية العاملة في مجال التقانات الحيوية من 300 شركة عام 1988 الى 1310 عام 1995. 


وتعتقد الهيئات الحكومية والرسمية أن الإمكانات الكامنة في الإستثمار بمجال التقانات الحيوية أكبر بكثير من الوعي بها ؛ ولذا ترصد أموال فقط للتعريف بأهمية هذا المجال ؛ فقد رصدت دول الاتحاد الأوربي على سبيل المثال مبلغ 1.25 مليون دولار أمريكي لبث حملة اعلامية لشعوبها حول التقانات الحيوية.
​ 
 

وبالنظر الى المردود الإقتصادي الكبير المتوقع من أبحاث ومنتجات التقانات الحيوية يتوقع أن تحتل الإستثمارات في مجال التقنية الحيوية موقع الريادة فعلى سبيل المثال بلغت مبيعات منتج واحد من منتجات التقانات الحيوية (هرمون الإرثروبيوتين) في عام 1988م بليون دولار كما بلغت مبيعات هرمون آخر في الولايات المتحدة الإمريكية –مع اشتداد المنافسة الدولية لإنتشار التقانات الحيوية وتطورها- 700 مليون دولار في عام 1995 . 


فبالنظر الى الجانب الصحي نجد أن التقانات الحيوية يمكن أن تنمي الدخل الوطني بثلاث مسارات متوازية : انتاج العلاجات المطلوبة بتكلفة أقل وجودة أعلى ، العلاج الجيني لتقليل عدد المرضى الذين يحتاجون الى علاج ، الحد من المرض بإذن الله عن طريق الكشف المبكر على الحالات المرضية والحد من انتشاها بالتزاوج.​ 


مثل هذه الفوائد يمكن أن تطبق على الإنتاج الزراعي والحيواني بزيادة كمية المنتجات الغذائية كماً ونوعاً كما يمكن أن تساهم في التقليل من استخدامات المياه والمبيدات التي لها أضرارها الصحية وبالتالي الإقتصادية. 


وبالمقابل التطبيقات البيئية والصناعية للتقانات الحيوية ستدعم الإقتصاد الوطني بتوفير مجالات استثمارية جديدة وفرص عمل تقنية متخصصة. ​


----------

